# Barista Express, 2nd drink trouble



## BrettstastyBurger (Jan 9, 2022)

Hi,

Had my Barista Express for a couple of months now. I'm now using fresh Rave No.2 beans. Process:



Warm machine. 15-30 minutes. Normally send one water shot through the grouphead/portafilter.


Grind 18g of beans.


Typically get 36g of Espresso in 25-30 seconds manually extracting. All is well.


I'm using a distributor so I think my tamping etc is fairly consistent. But after cleaning the portafilter and following the exact same process, the 2nd espresso is always garbage. The machine pressure maxes out, the espresso dribbles out and tastes disgusting. At best I will get 20g of Espresso in 50+ seconds.

Anyone have any ideas what my problem could be? This has been going on for weeks now, and I've tried different grind sizes and doses.


----------

